
Map shows percentage of Europeans who identify with the EU flag - KyleOS
https://kyso.io/eoin/do-i-identify-with-eu-flag
======
KyleOS
This is particularly relevant because the EU's new Commission president has
expressed pro United States of Europe sentiment in the past.

